# moving gas dryer



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I would suggest getting a qualified person to come in and at least give you an estimate before you proceed. If all of the pipe is in place it shouldnt cost that much for them to do the hookups for the gas and test it. As you said you have never worked on a gas line before. Its something you want to make sure is done right the first time.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Sounds like you are good to go. Make sure you know how to check for leaks and make sure your vent is not obstructed.


----------



## rolldodge (Jun 28, 2007)

Is this gas LPG or Natural Gas. PLEASE make sure you shut off the supply line before disconnecting anything. 

Liquid Propane Gas is heavier than the air and will find the lowest level in you basement.

I would recommend having a professional come in, how much could they charge, and for what an hour. Just have everything prepared ahead of time. 

This is not something to mess around with. I am a also a fireman, there have been more than enough house explosions do to gas leaks. The explosion will separate your house from your foundation!!!


----------



## sonofthetonsured (Jun 27, 2007)

hey guys. got it all hooked up, and not an explosion to speak of:wink: i sprayed it all down with soapy water, too, to check for leaks, just so yz kno. thanks for the coaching & take it easy


----------



## Dan101 (Jul 1, 2007)

sonofthetonsured said:


> hey guys. got it all hooked up, and not an explosion to speak of:wink: i sprayed it all down with soapy water, too, to check for leaks, just so yz kno. thanks for the coaching & take it easy


Glad you got it all hooked up. Gas lines can work loose. Just to be safe, I would suggest checking it with soapy water at least 3 or 4 more times in the next week. Never hurts to be tooo careful.!


----------



## sonofthetonsured (Jun 27, 2007)

i will do so. thanks for the tip, dan


----------



## sonofthetonsured (Jun 27, 2007)

*smell gas during first run*

hey everyone. everything went perfectly, checked the connections thrice, and all looks good. however, when running the dryer for the first time after moving it, i smelled gas. so, i shut off the dryer, shut the valve on the supply, and shut the main. after a few minutes, the smell dispersed, at which point turned on the main and the supply to the dryer and again sprayed all my connections (and some i didn't even touch) with soapy water. nothin. i figured maybe in moving the dryer, something went wrong with the ignition in the dryer, so that when it was running, gas was pumping through, unlit. i found the ignition underneath, which was a glow plug. i turned on the dryer, and everything seemed to be in working order- the glow plug would glow, the gas would click on, and the dryer would dry(in intermittent cycles) -no smell, either. i did this for quite awhile, on my hands and knees smelling everywhere, and watching for something to malfunction under the dryer, but to no avail. i talked to the guy across the street who is a master plumber (i didn't see any credentials, but the guy has always seemed to be quite knowledgeable, regardless). he said that is not out of the ordinary to get a gas smell on the very first run after you move a dryer, but definitely cautioned that if we smell it again to get him or someone in there to look at it. 
my question- is this at all normal, or should i be worried. again, i quadruple-checked all my connections, and i can't even really see the problem being a connection what with the quick onset of the smell, and then its quick dispersion after shutting everything down. and i have run the dryer since, and everything went smooth.


----------



## Dan101 (Jul 1, 2007)

I always smell gas the first time when I hook an appliance up. 

My theory...and this could be completely wrong so please take it at face value. Many appliance valves contain a diapraghm which will hold a small amount of gas when they are disconnected. They also contain a vent that will release trapped gas. when they are reconnected and pressure resets the diapraghm. Please keep in mind that I have replaced thousands of valves on HVAC furnace units but have much less experience with appliance valves. 

Please continue to keep a close eye on it.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

Some gas companies will check for a gas leak with their sniffer. Their sniffer is more expensive and much more sensitive to gas leaks than your nose or soap solution.

fireguy


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jul 4, 2007)

If you didn't purge the air out of the line before you made the dryer connection, there would be an air gas mix in the line to the burner that wouldn't ignite the same as if it were raw gas, it would take much longer. A furnace will lock out before lighting after three tries, an appliance will just keep trying til it lights. So you will smell gas on a new light off from a stove or dryer.


----------



## sonofthetonsured (Jun 27, 2007)

yeah i think you're right. i have run the dryer quite a few times now with no problems, and after asking around i've gotten the same or similar explanations. i would be more worried if it was anomalous to my situation, so it's good to find that it seems to be normal. thanks again, everyone, for the advice
~jim


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jul 4, 2007)

Anytime, your welcome


----------

